# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Query on Retrieving File

## sripri

If a delete a file using rm command in Linux is it possible to recover the file. I want to know is there any option to recover at least a portion of the file. If so someone specify it in this discussion.

----------


## StephenRaj

You must be very careful while using rm command it deletes a file and it is not possible to get back the file though a portion of text file could be recovered. I think you could recover some portions of the text file using mc command. But let us wait for someone to explain about this mc command as I don’t have brief idea on this.

----------

